# Wood help



## seht (Jan 23, 2016)

So I just received two fairly good sized pieces of redwood.  How do I treat or dry it.  I have always just bought wood that was ready to turn.  This was free so I didn't turn it down. But I don't want to waste it or just make sawdust.  I think I will try some lidded boxes in addition to pens. 

Thanks so for any insight.

Oh yeah these pieces are in log segments.


----------



## KenV (Jan 23, 2016)

Does it have the pith (center of the first growth ring) still in it?

Is it branch wood, or is it from the trunk?


I am presumimg it is not dry and not yet cracked/checked.


----------

